# Trunk opening question



## dabomb2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it normal that my 2005 maxima's trunk doesn't pop all the way open when I hit the button? Like, it just lifts about 1/2 inch. And when I go to close it, I have to lower it to about a foot above the closed position and drop it or else it slams hard.

Do I have a spring missing or something? Or is it designed to do this?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pretty normal.


----------

